# order of arrival



## Gavril

How would you say "order of arrival" in Finnish? Does Finnish use the phrase for "order of arrival" to describe a system of "first come, first served"?

K


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

The usual phrase is _saapumisjärjestys: Asiakkaita palvellaan saapumisjärjestyksessä._


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> The usual phrase is _saapumisjärjestys: Asiakkaita palvellaan saapumisjärjestyksessä._



Thanks. I initially thought of _tulojärjestys _as a translation, but Google suggests that _tulojärjestys _is used in contexts related to sports/games -- is this correct?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> Google suggests that _tulojärjestys _is used in contexts related to sports/games -- is this correct?


It's correct but you can use _tulojärjestys_ instead of _saapumisjärjestys_ in many, perhaps in most cases, if you want to. To make the reference to sports clear beyond a doubt, you could use an even longer word: _maaliintulojärjestys._


----------

